# openoffice-trubbel

## julmust

När man skriver in t ex 0,008 i en tabell omvandlas det automatiskt till 8 av någon outgrundlig anledning. Är detta en bug eller går det här att stänga av nånstans? Om man skriver 0.008 blir det 0. GAH!

Jag måste ju bli klar med min labbrapport nu.

Detta händer alltså bara om man kladdar i en tabell.

----------

## zeb

 *julmust wrote:*   

> När man skriver in t ex 0,008 i en tabell omvandlas det automatiskt till 8 av någon outgrundlig anledning. Är detta en bug eller går det här att stänga av nånstans? Om man skriver 0.008 blir det 0. GAH!
> 
> Jag måste ju bli klar med min labbrapport nu.
> 
> Detta händer alltså bara om man kladdar i en tabell.

 

Hej igen, det här är din lokala Openoffice-guide   :Smile: 

Om du markerar alla celler, högerklickar, och väljer 'number format' så kan du ändra hur siffror och tal skall visas i tabellen. Om du helt vill stänga av sifferformateringen för tabeller så finns det under tools-options-text document-table, och avmarkera 'number recognition'.

-- Zeb

----------

## julmust

tackar ödmjukast!

du är ju värsta experten på openoffice  :Razz: 

----------

